# Is it hunting season?



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Where are the victory shots?
I’ve been out twice, skunked.
Therefore, I need proof of some kind of season. Seems awfully slow around here.
Did hear of an 8 man in the Thumb...


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Went out labor day to a field that had 40 birds in it for the last week. They showed up... just landed 100 yards short all at pretty much the same time.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Hasn't been for my group yet, were having a hard time finding some birds here in the southwest mi


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

3 man Monday morning in se mi


----------



## JHipp214 (Sep 2, 2019)

Opening weekend for me and the guys consisted of seeing about 10,000 woodies day 1 and a dead boat motor day 2.


----------



## Jlanc (Aug 28, 2018)

Having a hard time locking down a pattern here in west Michigan as well. I haven't seen as many flying around either.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Finally had a good hunting the 1st. Usually we don’t do that well till the molts show up. Haven’t hunted since but our scouting is showing a ton of pressure. Every time we find a good bunch of birds the next night we check it they are being hunted.


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Noticeably quiet on here!

09/01/2019 - Wheat Stubble










09/02/2019 - Oat Stubble.... I love a good hide (yes those are layout blinds under the piles)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a nice flock patterned. They fly into the roost at 8:40 every night. I think that's probably after hours.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

It is a strange year here off the lower L.H. Last night driving home at 7 PM saw six different family groups flying on a 8 mile trip to the south. One group was flying east and the next was flying west, all were staggered like that. Normally they would not be flying that early on a Bluebird day. We still have a lot of Wheat stubble so that could be the reason for the family groups rather than large flocks.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm typically not a goose hunter, but I've gone out twice and only have 1 bird down so far..... which for me is 1 bird ahead of what I had at this time last year since I didn't hunt last years early goose at all, so I can't complain too much. I didn't shoot any birds till the end of september last year, so I'm fine with my 1 bird so far. Saw more deer in the field than birds the other night. I just like getting out.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Not 1 Teal....I know of 3 shot by 1 and 2 shot by another. 5 total.


----------



## Wolverine423 (Dec 3, 2013)

Smashed the piss out of um for a few days on a golf course. Lol > ya no glory in that, but it was a **** ton of fun having a easy hunt for a change.


----------



## JSchipper (Dec 8, 2013)

Hit a spot that was holding 40-60 regularly. Opening AM - Had two groups of two come in. Scratched 3/4. Also saw about 10,000 woodies.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Where are the victory shots?
> I’ve been out twice, skunked.
> Therefore, I need proof of some kind of season. Seems awfully slow around here.
> Did hear of an 8 man in the Thumb...


This is my thoughts alot of the old guard here that grind hard don't post many pics anymore. Cyber scouting and jealousy runs rampant nowadays on forums has turned alot away from showing pictures. Been declining for years. .02 cents.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

I'm out this morning for the first time this year, just not seeing the birds in my area. This was the first year I didn't go out for opening day early goose since it started some 25 years ago.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> This is my thoughts alot of the old guard here that grind hard don't post many pics anymore. Cyber scouting and jealousy runs rampant nowadays on forums has turned alot away from showing pictures. Been declining for years. .02 cents.


Nailed it!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> This is my thoughts alot of the old guard here that grind hard don't post many pics anymore. Cyber scouting and jealousy runs rampant nowadays on forums has turned alot away from showing pictures. Been declining for years. .02 cents.


Ded you are right. Remember all the hate for Gene? Just for telling the truth?That cat doesn’t suffer fools gladly, nor do I. A shame it took a nobody like me to draw out folks to participate.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey guess what? We waxed one today!!
We’re on the board!


----------



## Halothanedreams (Jan 31, 2019)

$48 for the average person to get a waterfowl license. I use to hunt every year, but not in the last 5 or more. Glad to see you guys getting out there and having a great early fall hunting season. I do miss it.


----------



## steelfish365 (May 6, 2016)

Had a very good opener. 6 man by 830. One guy behind the camera.











Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

TriggerDiscipline said:


> $48, plus $60-80 for my deer tags, plus 20 something for my fishing, plus spring and fall turkey tags. If it's not the money, it's the time. With so many other things to do, the last year i bought a duck stamp, i only went one day. Sucks to flush $48 down the toilet. I'll stick to grouse and woodcock, that way if I don't get out enough, no skin off my back.


Add up all those licenses and it equals what I pay in gas for my truck many weekends of hunting season. It's a drop in the bucket when it comes to hunting expenses. Michigan is really a cheap state to buy licenses. 

I spent more on out of state fishing licenses this year than I spent for all my michigan tags and licenses. I trap and Turkey hunt as well as every species of hunting.


----------

